# Film sur IPAD et IPHONE ?



## kikitochm (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis Belge et je souhaiterais mettre des films ou dessins animés pour ma fille sur l'IPAD et/ou IPHONE !!!
Pas évident !!!

Quelqu'un peu m'aider ????

Merci d'avance,
Christophe


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2011)

Tes films sont de quel type, VHS, DVD, Blueray ?

Il faudrait nous en dire plus.


----------



## expertpack (24 Juillet 2011)

bonjour 

plusieurs pistes 

1) les films sont stockés sur ton PC ou Mac 

suivant le format et pour visualiser a la maison

une solution simple consiste a installer l'app Air Video sur l'ipad et le PC/Mac

via le wifi , les films du PC/Mac seront lisiblent directement sur l'ipad .

A reserver donc en local a la maison 

suivant le format , utiliser itune pour les convertir et les synchroniser avec l'ipad 

il existe des logiciels de conversion afin de transformer un fichier d'un format vers un autre ( .avi, mpeg , etc )

2) les films sont des DVD physiques 

il faut les convertir dans le format MP4, via le PC/MAC  , puis les transferer sur l'ipad via Itune , dans la section ' video ' 

plusieurs logiciels de conversion font cela tres bien ( exemple : Format Factory ) 

3) les fims sont des VHS cassettes 

là c'est plus compliqué , il faut soit les faire convertir par une société spécialisée ou acheter une carte d'acquisition a brancher sur le PC/Mac


----------

